# Male or female Taiwan reef?



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

Its about 4 and a half inches now.....got given to me as a male, i am beginning to think its a female? not much colour... or i still have to wait till its larger?


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

pic 2


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems male, hit of color on top and in fins. Not the best looking specimen shapewise, but may still colour up.

That background looks almost real in the photo.


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

thanks, shapewise whats wrong with this guy please? 
Will look for another young one at some stage.


----------



## Roos421 (Feb 17, 2018)

love the background , it does have a great effect. But thinking about going all black.....not sure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Suppose he is good, his head/eye looks a little different, maybe just individual difference.

The background does have the illusion in the photo, maybe not as much in person. Great match for Malawi thou.


----------

